# drywall mud problem - primer 1st or add mud



## dfphoto (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi group my buddy is a 30 year pro drywall guy but on new construction. He did a bunch of work to my 1983 condo and then quit on me. I read online that it is better to prime and then mud as the primer blocks water absorbing into the drywall and causing shrinkage, which is the issue we have. Using a big light I now see a lot of sanding issues, and air holes (pin holes).

I would like to know if at my stage should I A. sand as flat as possible, then prime. B. prime then mud again and sand. C. add mud sand then prime. D. Sand mud then prime.

My original plan was to prime then mud and do a light final sand. I learned a method from fine home building where one rolls the mud on and then removes 95% which i did in areas and it worked great.

This is a huge issue for me and I really need another opinion. Thanks Dave


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

New construction or old.Drywall is drywall.I wonder why he quit on you?You never prime before mudding.I think you've been watching some bad youtube videos.


----------



## Jmayspaint (May 4, 2013)

I have worked with and around a lot of drywallers over the years and have never seen anyone prime before the drywall was finished. 

But, I have done it myself. When I have extensive repairs that take multiple coats of mud I will sometimes prime before the final coat of mud. Priming it lets you see the defects better and lets the mud go on easier. Like the OP said, it keeps the drywall from sucking the moisture out of the mud so fast. Just make sure all the sanding is done and there aren't any proud spots before you prime. Once you prime it, its not sandable.


----------



## dfphoto (Jan 18, 2011)

*why*

Hi Jimmy,

My friend has had some leg blood clot issues and a weird marriage. He honestly got overwhelmed at least that's what he said. He tried the technique I wrote on another job and he said it made a big difference. On my particular job it's combination of new and old drywall the condo is 885 sq. so it's not huge but the original job was crap. So not sure your mud history or knowledge but what would you do if you were me.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Prime is ok a long as you don't need to go below the primer. Primer does not sand nearly as easy as mud.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

I wouldn't prime first any repairs or final sanding and your going to need to prime again. But even after you prime you will find spots to sand these will also need to spot primed.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

ToolSeeker said:


> I wouldn't prime first any repairs or final sanding and your going to need to prime again. But even after you prime you will find spots to sand these will also need to spot primed.


And after you fix the spots you repaired after you primed....you will find more spots after that...it never ends.

I really hate it when I'm sitting on the head...I look up..and yep...there it is...a little defect. Few days later, I fix it.

Then...a few days later...sitting on the head....yep, you guessed it...another defect.

It never ends for perfection.


----------



## dfphoto (Jan 18, 2011)

*ok but*

Ok guys I understand, but it seems like there is so much mud it's hard to sand evenly.

Meaning what he sanded and then with the light 70 watt LED I can really see what's going on.

I know it will never be perfect, I'm past that stage but I hate the big edges I see, the job is 80% better than when we started but for how much time has past I'm shocked I'm left fixing it.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

dfphoto said:


> Ok guys I understand, but it seems like there is so much mud it's hard to sand evenly.
> 
> Meaning what he sanded and then with the light 70 watt LED I can really see what's going on.
> 
> I know it will never be perfect, I'm past that stage but I hate the big edges I see, the job is 80% better than when we started but for how much time has past I'm shocked I'm left fixing it.


Now you understand why some do 'textured' walls/ceilings.

You're right, it will never be perfect. Most people can't afford 'perfect'. But you can get it close. It's only on the tail end of my 'project' that I was getting close to perfect.

Lessons learned.....

Thin mud for the first couple of passes.
Long knife
Don't rush the corners. I do a pass on one side with a plastic knife using the other edge as the guide. Next night, I make a pass on the other wall.

Check out the tail end of my 2-story addition (link is in my signature)...I'm actually quite proud of my drywall work. I'm not stressed by the mistakes....which you have to look hard to find.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

No to priming first! If you're looking for "perfection" (or as close as it gets) you'll want to "glaze coat" everything. The method you mention with the roller will work.Of course that means you'll have to sand every square inch of drywall. Also lose the LED light. Unless you're going to have that kind of direct lighting on the walls when you're done, it's pointless. The imperfections won't show if painted properly, meaning use a 3/8" or 1/2" nap roller to give some slight "texture.


----------



## dfphoto (Jan 18, 2011)

*ok*

Thank you, I've sanded many times on this job... the LED was so I can see the issues. and I understand in the weird lighting I have you won't see everything.

I'll let you know how it turns out.


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

I do some drywall most days although not a lot.Some days I do a ton of drywall.I have never heard of anyone priming before mudding.I do have 40 years experience in homebuilding and remodeling.
I also disagree with a long knife on the first coat.The first coat is to fill the joint and set tape.Set your tape and skim over it. then go to a longer knife for the second coat.I usually use a 6-8" knife for the second coat depending on the wall.Usually new or old is the factor.
I use a 3" tapered knife for corners.One side of a corner.Do the others and go back to the other side.
I use a lot of hot mud so it will vary with premix but this has worked well for me for years.Quick and looks good.


----------

